# Name this revolver please



## Scot.bott (May 4, 2018)

Can anyone tell me the make and model of that revolver on the left? Black with grey chamber, thank you!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I think it's a Smith & Wesson 329PD Airlite in .44 Magnum with a 4-inch barrel and aftermarket "Extreme Duty" fixed rear sight. The cylinder is gray because it is made of Titanium. This is a VERY lightweight revolver in a powerful caliber, and most people DO NOT consider it pleasant to shoot with full-power magnum ammunition.

S&W also makes a 325PD in .45 ACP that looks very similar, but the .44 came with the red fiber-optic front sight (red one is seen in the photo), and the .45 came with green. If I could see the end of the barrel or chamber throats, I'd probably be able to tell for sure which one it is, but unless the front sight has been changed, it's probably the 329PD in .44 Mag.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

DJ Niner said:


> I think it's a Smith & Wesson 329PD Airlite in .44 Magnum with a 4-inch barrel and aftermarket "Extreme Duty" fixed rear sight. The cylinder is gray because it is made of Titanium. This is a VERY lightweight revolver in a powerful caliber, and most people DO NOT consider it pleasant to shoot with full-power magnum ammunition.
> 
> S&W also makes a 325PD in .45 ACP that looks very similar, but the .44 came with the red fiber-optic front sight (red one is seen in the photo), and the .45 came with green. If I could see the end of the barrel or chamber throats, I'd probably be able to tell for sure which one it is, but unless the front sight has been changed, it's probably the 329PD in .44 Mag.


I think that you are right, and if it is that gun, I don't think that I would want to shoot it, since it would kick like a mule.


----------

